# Mirena



## amaarie (Feb 5, 2013)

I have never been pregnant and I decided to get Mirena as a form of contraception. I had too many experiences where my pharmacy didn't have nuvaring when I needed it and therefore, had to use backup on multiple occasions. I was tired of messing with my cycle and decided to do something long term. My husband and I aren't looking to have any kids within the next 3-5 years, so, I found Mirena to be the appropriate choice.

I have to say that the insertion was one of the worst pains I have ever felt in my entire life. Approximately 10 minutes of torture. I tried to suck it up and keep calm during the procedure because typically, I have a higher tolerance for pain. I was told to keep lying down for 5 minutes and to get up and get dressed when I was ready. After 5 minutes had passed, I sat up to feel the WORST stabbing pain I have ever felt in my pelvic area. Enough to bring me to tears. I sat there for another couple of minutes to gain my bearings. I stood up slowly and made it the 5 feet to the bathroom. All of a sudden, my legs went cold/numb followed by my arms and around my mouth. I began to feel extremely diaphoretic and shaky and called for the nurse. Next thing I know, I had thrown up everywhere and passed out. Just so you know, I had followed the directions to eat 1 hour before the procedure to avoid episodes like this.

My BP dropped to 75/45 (115/65 being my baseline) and they wanted to admit me for IV fluids and pain meds. I declined and opted to continue to lay down and have a dose of Vicodin with juice and crackers. I was so nauseated but I choked it down in hopes of feeling better. End result... my procedure began at 1 pm and I didn't get to leave the hospital until 5 pm with a ride from my mother. The Vicodin has taken a majority of the edge off at this point but I still have terrible uterine contractions every 3-5 minutes that stop me dead in my tracks.

I was told that a majority of my complications are attributed to being nulliparous and petite. I am hoping that in the next week or so I change my opinion but for now I am completely regretting my decision to have Mirena inserted. Ugh.


----------



## MadelynMc (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't have any experience with this, but I have a friend whose body basically rejected an IUD. She had terrible uterine contractions that wouldn't stop, so she had it removed. She had also not had children. I'd say listen to your body. I don't think what you're experiencing is normal. I hope you feel better!


----------



## euromummy (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello Amaarie,
I am really sorry you had such a terrible experience. I just had my second Mirena inserted after my first one was five years old. I got the first one post partum and this time around it was definitely more uncomfortable, but nothing like what you are describing.
My procedure of both removal and insertion of a new IUD took no more than 5 minutes! Some period like cramping and light bleeding is normal for the two or three days but my doctor warned me very clearly that any excessive cramping, bleeding or pain could be signs of a perforation or infection, both of which are known complications associated with IUD insertion.
I think that if the symptoms have not cleared up you need to go back ASAP and get checked out.
I LOVE having a Mirena and have 0 side effects... but I know it's not for everyone. AND it will mess with your cycle (just in case you were not told): many women( me included) will no longer get a regular period on it!
Good luck!


----------



## bazil323 (Jan 29, 2013)

I also got mine before having any kids (now actively trying for first), and it was painful but not nearly as bad as yours. My doc said it would hurt more because I never had kids, so the cervix had never experienced being opened like that and that I would probably have more cramps because of that too. I never get cramps with my period, so it was a new experience for me to have cramps for 3 days afterward. The first day was the worst, couldn't hardly stand up straight for more than a minute, but the next 2-3 also had lots of cramps, and I really, really regretted it at the time, wondered if it would ever stop hurting. After that though, it was great. The first 3 days were horrible, the next 2 tolerable but uncomfortable, and then I didn't notice anything at all. The first time we had sex after, maybe a week after, hubs thought he could feel it but then after that he didn't notice anything either. And removal was much, much, much easier. Just a pinch and then gone, didn't even bleed, though I have read some women do hurt for a day or two after.

So if you are still hurting, give it another 3 or 4 days, but if it still hurts after that, I'd call the doc and maybe see if they can check that it's positioned properly. It should not hurt or even feel it at all (unless you're checking the strings) after the first week or two, so if you do, it could be positioned badly.


----------

